# The GOOD and the bad of a cc order



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

I just recieved my first order from vendor the other day. When examining them I found that 2 of the 5 packs were infested with beetles! I e-mailed this vendor and let them know that there was a problem and what their policy was regarding this issue. I know that these were not top of the line sticks but I was looking forward to smoking them.
I had failed to include any pics of the damage. They responded within an hour of my e-mail and let me know that usually I would need to provide pics to receive credit but since this was my first order they would give me a credit toward a future order for the damaged cigars!:tu This my fellow gorillas is a stand up company! I will definitly do business with them again!
Hats off!:chk


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Cool.  Glad everything worked out.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

PM sent!

**Edit Nothing to see here folks**


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

What are you going to do with the other cigars from the same order? It stands to reason they've got potential to hatch as well.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Do they look like they were WAY over-humidified? Pictures are blurry, maybe a veteran here can speak to that....


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Costa said:


> Do they look like they were WAY over-humidified? Pictures are blurry, maybe a veteran here can speak to that....


Yeah, they look like they were wet and then dried. May account for the swelling on the foot.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking at my humi, I now know what those cigars are (at least I think they're JLP's). I know I've had great luck with them. Great smoke.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> Great smoke.


 Though they tend to very rough looking


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> What are you going to do with the other cigars from the same order? It stands to reason they've got potential to hatch as well.


They are segregated in their own humi. No more beetles found.:ss


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> Yeah, they look like they were wet and then dried. May account for the swelling on the foot.


Those 2 just came out of the freezer for picture purposes. I saved them to show a couple of new local smokers.:ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Honestly, I would never order from them again. Good CS, but that quality is not good looking :2

There's too many vendors out there to have this happen!


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

the mottled wrapers indicate them being exposed to way to much humidification. Possibly stored in an overly heated environment too.
Make sure they personally inspect your next order you have a credit for.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

skyhigh340 said:


> They are segregated in their own humi. No more beetles found.:ss


That's a good practice. I have a 'staging' humidor for such a purpose. You likely saved your existing stash from those little fookers.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

skyhigh340 said:


> Those 2 just came out of the freezer for picture purposes. I saved them to show a couple of new local smokers.:ss


Why didn't you put all the cigars in the freezer? Since those have already hatched it is not going to do you any good to freeze those.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Honestly, I would never order from them again. Good CS, but that quality is not good looking :2
> 
> There's too many vendors out there to have this happen!


Agreed. CS does not make up for the lack of quality they let leave their warehouse. They should have seen this a long time ago, and if they missed it while doing routine checks, they should have caught it before it went out the door.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

If the OP is being told to stop purchasing from this Vendor, then I think alot of people would have to follow suit. This is a popular vendor we're speaking of.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

khubli said:


> If the OP is being told to stop purchasing from this Vendor, then I think alot of people would have to follow suit. This is a popular vendor we're speaking of.


Not only that but a warehouse that many vendors use. :tu


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

khubli said:


> If the OP is being told to stop purchasing from this Vendor, then I think alot of people would have to follow suit. This is a popular vendor we're speaking of.


Someone scrubbed the vendors name, so no harm no foul right?


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting....


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not sure which issue people are complaining about, tobacco beatles are a fact of life in the cigar business, it's not a matter of "if", it's a matter of "when" a vendor will have to deal with it.

If people are complaining about quality because of the look of the wrapper, JLPs tend to be rough to start with, then all we have here is blurry pics. You can't determine anything about the condition of the wrapper from them.

To the OP, find the little flower icon on your camera, that's Macro Mode. It'll allow you to get clear pics close up. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

DonnieW said:


> Someone scrubbed the vendors name, so no harm no foul right?


no worries


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> I'm not sure which issue people are complaining about, tobacco beatles are a fact of life in the cigar business, it's not a matter of "if", it's a matter of "when" a vendor will have to deal with it.
> 
> If people are complaining about quality because of the look of the wrapper, JLPs tend to be rough to start with, then all we have here is blurry pics. You can't determine anything about the condition of the wrapper from them.
> 
> To the OP, find the little flower icon on your camera, that's Macro Mode. It'll allow you to get clear pics close up. :tu


Thanks for the camera tip. I think the blurry pics are what is throwing people, I'll post better pics if there is ever another time.
Also many of my friends have used this vendor with no problems before. I'm sure this includes many on this sight. The fact that their customer service stepped right up and offered a solution speaks volume of this vendor. I chalk the beetles up to ordering and shipping in the summer and to just bad luck. Like some one else said, this happens.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

It's been said many times before, but ordering in Summer can be risky......


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Not only that but a warehouse that many vendors use. :tu


Good point there as I know of at least a few that are using the same warehouse with some interesting price fluctuations.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

This is why I am so against freezing, and will never freeze a single stick. People throw the term around and talk about how they swear by it, but I think this is really a skill that should be mentored into someone, not tossed around in threads casually. Obviously this is not a freezing thread, and there are a ton of them there to be searched out, but to freeze by the seat of one's pants leads to freaked out, misshapen and damaged cigars. And once more, to inflame everybody and have them throw rocks at me, I have NEVER had a beetle hatch in any cuban cigar I have ever owned...going back almost, no, OVER ten years. And I have never frozen a cigar. I guess if beetles were to show up, it's fitting that it's in a bottom of the line stick. But has anybody else noticed a dramatic upswing in the flavor and enjoyablility of the 'new' JLP cigars? I swear, I could unroll one, take some crap volado and make three cigars out of the excellently flavored tobacco in these things.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

This may be pointless now but maybe you should send along the pics to the vendor just as an act of good faith. Just a thought.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

skyhigh340 said:


> Thanks for the camera tip. I think the blurry pics are what is throwing people, I'll post better pics if there is ever another time.


LOL, I thought that was intentional so as to obscure the labels or something.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Honestly, I would never order from them again. Good CS, but that quality is not good looking :2
> 
> There's too many vendors out there to have this happen!


:tpd: :tpd:


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you really think they are beetles? Or holes in the wrapper from stems once they shrunk.

I have had a few orders of these and they had small holes in the wrapper that grab my attention. After inspecetion it looked more like low level rolling.

Shoot who knows I smoked them and really like them for a cheap smoke they have great balance.


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

Coffee Grounds said:


> Do you really think they are beetles? Or holes in the wrapper from stems once they shrunk.
> 
> I have had a few orders of these and they had small holes in the wrapper that grab my attention. After inspecetion it looked more like low level rolling.
> 
> Shoot who knows I smoked them and really like them for a cheap smoke they have great balance.


 The beetles were in the boxes.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

skyhigh340 said:


> The beetles were in the boxes.


Please tell me you froze everything from those boxes, atleast, preferably the whole order. Segregating them isn't enough, as you may not see anything for months if they're infested.


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

Scimmia said:


> Please tell me you froze everything from those boxes, atleast, preferably the whole order. Segregating them isn't enough, as you may not see anything for months if they're infested.


From everything I've read the beetles will not hatch if stored below say 68 degrees - Would the OP be o.k. if keeping the sticks below this temp?


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

anderson0196 said:


> From everything I've read the beetles will not hatch if stored below say 68 degrees - Would the OP be o.k. if keeping the sticks below this temp?


That depends on which study you believe. There's atleast one out there that says some will hatch as low as 60F. Once they hatch, they can survive for a long time at those temps or lower.


----------

